# Toads and Treefrog for ID



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

first the toads..


































first is the female then males.. they were only named spiny toads and I cant find out what they are... any help would be great.

now the treefrog.. Theloderma sp?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Check this out for your Treefrog ID. http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27183


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

nobody has any idea what the toads are?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

the toads look like gulf coast toads (Bufo valliceps or Bufo campbelli) they're very closely related species and difficult to distinguish.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah they are a southern toad, the name escapes me right now. They are all over down here. I could probably collect a couple hundred a night.
Jason


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Could be gulf coast or southern. The cranial crest pattern is kinda hard to see but it seems to match a coastal (valliceps), but the color is a bit off.....but only a bit.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! it has been generally decided that they are valliceps or one of the closely related species. they are actually paired up and in the water right now.. maybe I will get some eggs!


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome! Have fun with them and good luck!

They make great pets. I always seem to have one or two around....


----------

